# block head lab



## pigeon man (Feb 17, 2010)

i know this is a gsd site but maybe someone knows someone who would be interested in a 120 lb. yellow block head lab he is 5 years old.. the reson for this is my next door neighbor died and now his wife is never home she goes away ALOT .. and the dog cries a lot well yesterday when she was leaving AGAIN i stopped her car and said maybe it would be better off if she gave the dog up.. i know she will agree to this sooooo if you know someone please let me know stan


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

What on earth?

Your neighbor just lost her husband and now you're telling her she should get rid of her dog? How is this your place??

She hasn't even agreed to adopt the dog out and you're already putting it on the internet.

You are aware some people have to work, right? They leave the house - daily - and their dogs live perfectly happy healthy lives! Those same people also sometimes have a social life, and errands, and family. Contrary to what some here may believe, well only one that I've actually read, people that work and have a life outside their dog can still be great dog owners.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Rerun said:


> What on earth?
> 
> Your neighbor just lost her husband and now you're telling her she should get rid of her dog? How is this your place??
> 
> ...




I agree Rerun!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Stan - I am closing this thread, fell free to send me a PM and I will get some information to you. I am not sure I read the same post as the responders - I found no details to determine if Stan has a neighbor who works like normal people or is gone away in other ways!


----------

